# Aide SVP pb instal python via MacPorts



## plovemax (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir 
Ce qui devait arriver arriva : j'ai salement merdé... L'apprenti sorcier toussa toussa...

Je m'explique, j'utilise MacPorts pour l'installation de nombreux logiciels dont GIMP. En voulant mettre à jour Gimp, via Macports, je me suis trouvé confronté à une erreur de compilation (au sens large) dont voici la fin du message d'erreur :


> Command output: libtool -o libpython2.5.dylib -dynamic  \
> -all_load libpython2.5.a -single_module \
> -install_name /opt/local/lib/libpython2.5.dylib \
> -compatibility_version 2.5 \
> ...



emporté par mon élan j'ai forcé la désinstallation de Python25 pensant que le problème venait de là. Puis j'ai voulu le réinstaller et là, voici le message d'erreur.



> port install -f python25
> --->  Building python25 with target all
> Error: Target org.macports.build returned: shell command " cd "/opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_lang_python25/work/Python-2.5.1" && make all " returned error 2
> Command output: libtool -o libpython2.5.dylib -dynamic  \
> ...



du coup je n'ai plus python et la quasi totalité des applications que j'avais installées avec Macports dépendent de Python...   

Ma configuration, c'est un iMac Intel de première génération avec Tiger 10.4.9.
Si quelqu'un  a une idée pour me sortir de cette mouize (dans laquelle j'ai sauté à pied joints, je vous l'accorde) merci


----------



## plovemax (22 Novembre 2007)

Alors d'après les recherches que j'ai pu faire il se pourrait que la solution à mon problème soit d'upgrader XCode (chez moi j'ai la version 2.2.1). Comment on fait çà?


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2007)

Il faut s'inscrire à l'Apple Developer Connection (gratuit). Toutes les mises à jour de outils de dév y sont.


----------



## Warflo (22 Novembre 2007)

www.python.org ??


----------



## plovemax (22 Novembre 2007)

Merci
je vous tiens au courant si c'est la bonne solution.


----------



## plovemax (22 Novembre 2007)

C'était bien la bonne solution : l'installation Xcode 2.5 a résolue mon problème.

Encore merci pour le coup de main.


----------

